# Who puts lotion on your back?



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

I put lotion i̶n̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶b̶a̶s̶k̶e̶t̶ on my back.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

One time I rubber banded a tanning mitt to a spatula so I could apply self tanner to my back.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

If you have a shower brush and the right brand of paper towels (plus a couple of rubber bands) you can improvise. I don't put lotion on my back because it will stain my shirts.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

I have one of my nubile young eunuch's do it for me.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

I don't think I have ever put lotion on my back. It doesn't take me much to sweat. And I usually sweat the most on my back. So my back rarely has dried skin issues. My hands and my face are the worse with dryness. Especially around my mouth area. But I figure it is probably the same way you wash your back in the shower.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

what lotion?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

My back gets dry in winter. Gets itchy.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Can't say I use lotion . 
Unless sun cream counts .


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

One of my slaves. of course. 

Actually this thread brings back some memories. When my sister and i were younger we used to lotion/massage each other's back and shoulders, and if i remember right we even had this little yellow rubber ball to roll over them, it just takes all the stress out of the muscles. I miss that so much...


----------



## reese444 (Dec 28, 2016)

my back need lotion???


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

I used to be flexible enough my hands could touch and reach my whole back but it's not like there was a point because why am I putting lotion on my back? I have never had a need to put anything there. Maybe an itch or something.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Maybe put it on a towel and move it up and down your back or get a neighbor to do it for you. I think when I put on sun screen I can reach most areas then I sort or smooth it out by rubbing against something.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I don't use lotion.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Ah man.  I liked her posts and I'm going to miss them. :sigh


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Where did she go?


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

What happened to komokoriko?


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

tehuti88 said:


> Ah man.  I liked her posts and I'm going to miss them. :sigh


Same.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I think maybe she posted some inappropriate links; I saw a post earlier and now it's gone. (Theorizing too much more would be against the rules, I'm probably overstepping even with this.)

Unfortunate. :sigh


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Welllllp just came here to say I'll miss seeing komorikun here (if she doesn't come back)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Aribeth said:


> Guess who's next


If it's me now, the entire forum will think you have control of the mods and made the decision.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm supposedly the one who has the power to get the mods to ban everyone I dislike. That's what I've been told, at least. :lol

I really suck at it, though.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

No one as far as I remember. :|


----------



## crybaby97 (Jan 14, 2017)

I do it by myself (pretty much like the first pic) otherwise my back will be itchy as heck hahaha


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

8 years is a long time for someone just to decide to blow things off. Maybe it was a mistake. Isn't there something in between being law abiding and the firing squad?


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

farfegnugen said:


> 8 years is a long time for someone just to decide to blow things off. Maybe it was a mistake. Isn't there something in between being law abiding and the firing squad?


According to the rules, posting such content results in an instant permaban. Even quoting such a post gets you an immediate temp ban.

I think she did it by mistake, unfortunately.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

tehuti88 said:


> I think maybe she posted some inappropriate links; I saw a post earlier and now it's gone. (Theorizing too much more would be against the rules, I'm probably overstepping even with this.)
> 
> Unfortunate. :sigh


Wow. That sucks. I'll miss her posts.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

What?? That makes me sad if she's gone. I get vaguely attached to internet randos sometimes.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

The mods just wanted to have fun like everyone else in the ban thread. They just wanted to know what it felt like to ban someone, how it felt to have fun, but when they tried, you all started hating. The mods can't have fun, they won't ever fit in here.. I am sorry mods.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

i think it was an administrator who does the perm ban, not the mods

i dont think administrators have as good an idea of what people are like on this forum


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

TheInvisibleHand said:


> i have witnessed you and that tehutti woman attack (or *antagonize* which is the same thing in case u dont know) males and men's activist groups all the time ....


Yeah, you'd know all about "antagonizing," wouldn't you? :wink2: _You're_ the one who keeps singling out _me_...and no, they are not the same thing, else you're just as guilty as anyone.

*I would ask you to please quote where I've ever "attacked" anybody, but we all know you never witnessed any such thing. You NEVER have proof.* :lol If you count criticism and standing up for myself to be personal attacks on men, well...maybe you're a bit too thin skinned. And also guilty.

I'd appreciate if you stop tagging me now, because aside from wishing for you to provide proof of all these bizarre things you keep claiming I'm saying (you've claimed that I hate white males, that I have the power to get people banned just because I dislike them, that I love raging feminists, and now this...you have _really_ weird reading comprehension)--proof which you NEVER provide--I have zero interest in your viewpoints, thank ya very much. :smile2:


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

i'll miss seeing you around, komorikun, hopefully you'll be back soon.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

farfegnugen said:


> Maybe put it on a towel and move it up and down your back or get a neighbor to do it for you. I think when I put on sun screen I can reach most areas then I sort or smooth it out by rubbing against something.


I totally want to walk up to people I barely know and then ask them to and have them touch my back.... :serious: That's just crazy talk. Should I choose the really old guy on one side or the pedophile past the abandoned house? They had to distribute his picture and info that a pedophile was moving into our neighborhood. It was weird. Life sucks for him but he might have earned it. Even better I will ask one of the guys on the "beach" when there have been several incidences of such people grabbing women to molest and often progressing to trying to drag them out of sight before the police arrest them. (Iowa doesn't have beaches. It has mud holes next to lakes that we dump sand on repeatedly to try to cover the mud). Oh yeah, according to this forum I am too fat to look at much less touch. I guess I'm safe.


----------



## Kandice (Jan 26, 2017)

If I put lotion on my back then I may end up getting pimples on my back. I've had pimple problems on my back for a while, but I haven't had any for the past 2 years.


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

I do it myself or else I get the hose again.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

I put lotion on my own back because I'm an indepedent motherf**** who dont need a man.


----------

